# l2tpd not listening

## ravenq

Heh, probably something very simple, but I've been following the instructions at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-324500-highlight-klips.html to set up a VPN server, however when I start the l2tp daemon, it doesn't appear to be listening on port 1701 (or any port for that matter, checked this using both nmap and telnet).

All my config files match up with the ones in that howto. Any suggestions? (Or any additional info needed? I'm running on the ~x86 build, so versions match up with the current ~packages).

----------

## dashnu

l2tpd is udp. try nmap -sU localhost

----------

## ravenq

*nod* I've tried that already dashnu, it still doesn't come up, although ports 4500 and 500 are both open in UDP.

----------

## dashnu

hmm tail your log file to see what it says on start up .. then paste it here. I use syslog-ng and my log for that is in syslog i think.

----------

## ravenq

These are the only lines my log file (/var/log/messages) has logged regarding l2tpd:

Jul 14 01:53:11 Xi l2tpd[11145]: This binary does not support kernel L2TP.

Jul 14 01:53:11 Xi l2tpd[11146]: l2tpd version 0.69 started on Xi PID:11146

Jul 14 01:53:11 Xi l2tpd[11146]: Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 on a i686, listening on IP address 192.168.0.1, port 1701

----------

## ravenq

Also, as a side note, I don't have a /var/log/secure log file, which seems to be where most IPSec messages are supposed to go. Could that be part of the problem? Or a side effect of another one?

----------

## dashnu

try this version net-dialup/l2tpd-0.70_pre20031121 

Lets not worry about the logs..

----------

## ravenq

That's the version I'm using already.

----------

## ravenq

*frowns* Just realised, the logs are stating a different version, aren't they? That's odd... in any case, doing an 'emerge search l2tpd' confirms that I do in fact have 0.70_pre20031121 installed.

----------

## dashnu

i have no idea what is going on.. I would make sure your cflags are ok and remove it and remerge it.

----------

